# Food Safety News - 03/21/2021... Learn from icons in industry, academia, government at the Food Safety Summit



## daveomak.fs (Mar 21, 2021)

*Learn from icons in industry, academia, government at the Food Safety Summit*
By Guest Contributor on Mar 21, 2021 12:04 am opinion By Amy Riemer Drawing on lessons learned from the ongoing COVID-19 pandemic, the Food Safety Summit continues its 23-year commitment to deliver mission-critical technology and methods to food safety professionals throughout the supply chain. As the industry prepares to move forward in the wake of the global pandemic, keeping the food supply safe for... Continue Reading


*Coriander suspected as source of 2018 Shigella outbreak*
By News Desk on Mar 21, 2021 12:02 am An outbreak of Shigella in England in 2018 was likely caused by contaminated coriander, according to researchers. The national food poisoning outbreak highlights the potential for a multi-drug resistant strain of Shigella sonnei to be transmitted via a food vehicle that is distributed across a wide geographic area, according to the accepted manuscript in the... Continue Reading


*More than a ton of pasta products under recall for lack of inspection*
By News Desk on Mar 20, 2021 05:42 pm Avanza Pasta LLC is recalling 2,200 pounds of meat and poultry pasta products that were produced without the benefit of federal inspection, the U.S. Department of Agriculture’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) announced today. “FSIS is concerned that some product may be frozen and in consumers’ freezers. Consumers who have purchased these products are... Continue Reading


----------

